# Home brewing



## brother josh (Nov 22, 2013)

Can any brother give me advice I'm new at this but I love it


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 22, 2013)

Any of Papazian's books are a great resource.
Biggest rule; make sure everything is clean. It doesn't take much to ruin a batch. If you do have one go sour, don't dump it. It makes a great marinade.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 22, 2013)

brother josh said:


> Can any brother give me advice I'm new at this but I love it



Start with minimal equipment - You never know how long your interest will last.  As Bro JC Walker wrote stress cleanliness.  Build your equipment a little at a time as you make more batches.  You'll end up with mismatched equipments - That's a sign of doing the hobby the right way.

I knew a guy who started out wanting to brew for quantity.  He kept playing with the welding equipment making "beer sculpture" big rigs in racks.  It turned out he liked playing with his welding equipment more than the brewing itself so a lot of people in his geography have big rigs in racks whether they are serious brewers or not because he has so much fun making them he just keeps making more.  You may well end up enjoying something else so if brewing happens to launch you into something else, so much the better.

Brewers standardized on hops recently, barely four centuries ago.  The word for ale made with other bittering herbs and no hops is "gruse".  Probably comes from Dutch.  I brew one batch of gruse per year.  This year I used woodruff instead of hops.  If you know German wines it's the herb that flavors May Wine.  The batch is well aged now should be ready to drink after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is some advice to take into consideration

[video=youtube;3nzhzOeixOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nzhzOeixOo[/video]


----------



## brother josh (Nov 22, 2013)

Looool GOD. I hope that don't happen to me 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## amhdive (Nov 22, 2013)

I brew between 25-30 gallons of all grain a month. What can I help you with Brother?


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh (Nov 22, 2013)

Ben franklins ale recipe I have but I'm still so new it doesn't give step by step directions so its like telling some one how to bake a cake when the dont get the wording 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh (Nov 22, 2013)

Also where do u get the equipment to brew that much this 5 gallon job is cool but I would hope one day to step up my game


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/ has a good range of equipoment and assessories 
http://morebeer.com/ is another


----------



## amhdive (Nov 22, 2013)

Send me what you have via private message and I'll walk you through it. I've been brewing for flies to 20 years so I just keep upgrading. I do my stuff in 5-10 gallon batches. I prefer 5 gallons so I can keep multiple styles on tap in the garage.  My friends know how to get in so growlers leave here pretty much daily.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks brother just sent it


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## amhdive (Nov 22, 2013)

I sent you several steps.  Feel free to ask for clarification  great yeast selection by the way!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 25, 2013)

brother josh said:


> Ben franklins ale recipe I have but I'm still so new it doesn't give step by step directions so its like telling some one how to bake a cake when the dont get the wording



I saw the recipe in PM and responded.  Then I read the rest of this discussion.  Hopefully the steps or sequence I separated it out to matches ...


----------



## JamesMichael (Dec 26, 2013)

I started with a Mr Beer kit. They sell lots of varieties and you learn by taking small steps. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

